# DNS advice



## s904s (Feb 23, 2013)

*H*ello,

*W*hen *I* set up a freebsd FreeBSD server and *I* edit resolv.conf to set up the namesever if *I* set up it with google DNS in this way:

```
nameserver 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
```
it gives problems when *I* install ports and other things only OVH DNS do*es*n't give problems but *I* don't want use them. *Y*ou don't know another DNS that works really well?


----------



## bkouhi (Feb 23, 2013)

As far as I know, the correct way is:


```
nameserver 8.8.8.8
nameserver 8.8.4.4
nameserver 4.2.2.4
```

See this link for other fast and public DNS servers: Link


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 23, 2013)

s904s said:
			
		

> . . . only ovh dns don't gives problem but i don't want use them . . .



Like bkouhi said, one per line. Also, unless you need special services it is generally considered best to use the server from your ISP. From everything I've read, the word "fast" gets much used, but in reality, shaving a millisecond or three off your DNS access time is not really useful. There are not a lot of DNS lookups in relation to other traffic.


----------



## throAU (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah, best to use your ISP's DNS.

Google have a vested interest in wanting everybody to use their DNS though so they can collect DNS query stats and/or link said queries back to a network/machine for ad targeting purposes.


----------



## AlbyVA (Feb 26, 2013)

throAU said:
			
		

> Yeah, best to use your ISP's DNS.
> 
> Google have a vested interest in wanting everybody to use their DNS though so they can collect DNS query stats and/or link said queries back to a network/machine for ad targeting purposes.





Considering that 8.8.8.8/8.8.4.4 handle 70 billion queries per day, I'd say they've got the best public caching servers on the planet.


----------



## throAU (Feb 28, 2013)

AlbyVA said:
			
		

> Considering that 8.8.8.8/8.8.4.4 handle 70 billion queries per day, I'd say they've got the best public caching servers on the planet.



Considering that 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 are not very close in proximity to the the other end of my DSL/Ethernet/etc. pipe, the caching ability of THOSE machines is entirely irrelevant.  

The privacy issues however, are not.  Your ISP may potentially also tweak their local DNS for optimized peering with other local ISPs, or to provide with you a different view of their zones offering additional services, etc.

Don't care how many queries Google process, this is not the issue at hand.


----------

